# Emergency contraceptive



## confusednsilly

So last night we were drunk, and had unprotected sex..... and now we realise that emergency contraceptives are not available in UAE..... my wife is not on pills or other contraceptives....... she ovulated day before yesterday, so not sure if last night was a "safe day"..... 
So questions are:
1. What should we do ? (any non-specialised medical advice would be good)
2. Are there an ObGyn specialists you could recomend ? Or should we just pop in to a private clinic ?


----------



## tuga

confusednsilly said:


> So last night we were drunk, and had unprotected sex..... and now we realise that emergency contraceptives are not available in UAE..... my wife is not on pills or other contraceptives....... she ovulated day before yesterday, so not sure if last night was a "safe day".....
> So questions are:
> 1. What should we do ? (any non-specialised medical advice would be good)
> 2. Are there an ObGyn specialists you could recomend ? Or should we just pop in to a private clinic ?


Hi 
Last night wasn't a safe night... the egg has a life of approximatly 48 hours...
I'm not a specialist, of course, but there is a huge chance of your wife being pregnant. 
What to do? Decide after you see a doctor, and after she tells you what your options are....
I'll PM you with a name.
Best of luck


----------



## tuga

Can't PM you, don't know why...
Anyway a good OBGyn in Cooper Health Clinic, ALWasl, Um Suqeim 2.


----------



## DesertStranded

I know in some countries where the 'morning after pill' is not available some women start taking the pill the morning after unprotected sex to guard against pregnancy. However, I don't know if this works so do consult an OBGYN and ask a professional.


----------



## confusednsilly

@Tuga... thanks a ton for the advice and the contact.... I dont have the requisite 5 posts to be able to send or receive PMs
@Stranded... thanks !
We will be visiting an ObGyn today/tmrw... fingers crossed


----------



## Yoga girl

confusednsilly said:


> @Tuga... thanks a ton for the advice and the contact.... I dont have the requisite 5 posts to be able to send or receive PMs
> @Stranded... thanks !
> We will be visiting an ObGyn today/tmrw... fingers crossed




Hi
a doctor friend of mine told me she takes 2 or 3 normal pills instead of the morning after pill in cases of emergency like yours. I would double check with a doctor back home though. She told me it is the same. I guess it depends on dosage.
Good luck!


----------

